# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Kam nje pyetje qe me mundon

## RONI

Pershendetje!
Kam nje pyetje qe ja bej vetes ,por nuk arrij te gjej pergjigje.

Duke ditur se gjithcka qe na rrethon eshte e krijuar,trasformuar,kombinuar...dhe kur nuk arrijme ta shpjegojme( per mungese te informacioneve apo kapaciteteve tona njerzore) e lidhim ate me dicka hyjnore..domethene e ka krijuar zoti.Deri ketu jam dakort.Zoti krijoj universin,asigje nuk del nga hici..te pakten deri sot keshtu mendojme.


Pyetja ime eshte: Kush e krijoj ZOTIN ?

----------



----------


## Lonide

Zoti  eshte  vet  krijues  ,  mbi  gjithcka dhe   gjithcka  qe na  rrethon  ne  4  skajet  e  hapsieres ....pra Zoti  eshte vet krijues

----------


## Wordless

> Zoti  eshte  vet  krijues  ,  mbi  gjithcka dhe   gjithcka  qe na  rrethon  ne  4  skajet  e  hapsieres ....pra Zoti  eshte vet krijues


Zoti t'a tha ty, apo j'a mbyte nga mëndja jote ?

----------

Scion (03-10-2013)

----------


## daniel00

Nese quhet Krijues , do te thote qe Ai krijon , nese quhet krijese , do te thote qe eshte e krijuar .

Injoranca sot eshte se njerezit nuk dine termat me elementar .

----------

Elytony (03-10-2013),loneeagle (01-10-2013)

----------


## derjansi

> Nese quhet Krijues , do te thote qe Ai krijon , nese quhet krijese , do te thote qe eshte e krijuar .
> 
> Injoranca sot eshte se njerezit nuk dine termat me elementar .


Hmmm edhe prindrit jan krijues. Edhe mjeshtrit e ndryshem jan krijues. Po edhe ato dikush i ka kriju apo jo?

----------

Scion (03-10-2013)

----------


## daniel00

Njerezit , nuk krijojne dot jete , kjo eshte nje enderr e vjeter laboratoresh. Pjelloria ?  Edhe kafshet e bejne .

----------


## derjansi

> Njerezit , nuk krijojne dot jete , kjo eshte nje enderr e vjeter laboratoresh. Pjelloria ?  Edhe kafshet e bejne .


Dy prinder krijojn ni jete ska rensi njerez apo kafsh

----------


## Sami Hyseni

> Pershendetje!
> Kam nje pyetje qe ja bej vetes ,por nuk arrij te gjej pergjigje.
> 
> Duke ditur se gjithcka qe na rrethon eshte e krijuar,trasformuar,kombinuar...dhe kur nuk arrijme ta shpjegojme( per mungese te informacioneve apo kapaciteteve tona njerzore) e lidhim ate me dicka hyjnore..domethene e ka krijuar zoti.Deri ketu jam dakort.Zoti krijoj universin,asigje nuk del nga hici..te pakten deri sot keshtu mendojme.
> 
> 
> Pyetja ime eshte: Kush e krijoj ZOTIN ?


Pyetja yte eshte shume direkte...per mendimin tim pa pergjigje.
Ne besojme se Zoti ka krijuar gjithcka...pra besojme,  kupton? Nuk besojme se ate (Zotin) e ka krijuar dicka. 
Kush mundohet ne kete pytje te jep pergjigje,  do te jet vetem mund i kot.

----------

derjansi (01-10-2013)

----------


## RONI

Prsh,ne radhe te pare ju falenderoj per pergjigjet.
Nese konkluzioni eshte qe zoti ka dal nga hici...domethene nuk ka qene vullneti apo opera e dikujt tjeter..atehere une nuk besoj ne zot...sepse edhe une(kur them une, e kam fjalen toka apo njeriu) mund te kem dal nga hici.

Mos ma merni per provokim..por eshte thjeshte nje pyetje e thjeshte dhe direkte ku nuk gjej pergjigje.

Me respekt
Roni

----------


## daniel00

Asgje e dale nga hiçi nuk mund te ekzistoje , hiçi nuk sjell ne ekzistence asgje , nje hapesire boshe nuk krijon .

----------


## deshmuesi

Ne fillim duhet te dish apo ndash dicka, qe mendoj se eshte thelbesore. Duhet te dish cdo te thote krijese, dhe cdo te thote  Krijues. Pra duhet te dish definicionin  e plote te te kuptuarit  te se ciles prej ketyre dy fjaleve, per te kuptuar kete qe do te them. Shpesh here ne themi ne jeten e perditshme,  sot krijova nje  poezi apo nje pikture. Duhet thene se pavareisht se ne e quajme krijim, ne fakt, produktet qofte fizike apo intiligjence e shpriterore, nuk jane krijim i yni. Ato gjenden tek ne sepse Krijuesi naj ka dhene, dhe ne permes tyre arijme te realizojme qofte  projekte, pikture, objekte, paisje e tjera.  Pra fjala "krijova", ne fakt nuk ka kutpimin e vertete te krijimit. Krijuesi krijon nga "azgjej". Ky eshte krijimi. Krijesa e ka te pamundur te krijoje,( ne sensin qe sapo thashe) sepse atehere nuk do te ishte me krijese, por do te ishte krijues. 

 Cdo te thote krijese.
 Krijese do te thote, qe nje Qenie me e larter ne te gjitha parametrat intiligjence dhe fuqie, te ka dizajnur e modeluar simbas deshires dhe pelqimit te tij. Po keshtu, krijesa ne thelb te vet, nuk ka aftesi te kirjoje vetveten. Shpesh here njerzit mendojne gabim kur thone se, ne jemi krijuar nga prinderit. Nese kjo do te ishte e vertete, atehere kirjesa nuk do te kishte nje fillim, me pak fjale, pyetja do te vazhdonte ne infinit, duke pyetur: po ate kush e krijoi?  Pra kur ju pyesni se kush e krijoi Zotin, kjo do te thote se nuk ke te qarte cdo te thote krijese, dhe cdo te thote Krijues. Por nese do te mesosh thelbeissht se cod te thote krijese dhe Krijues, atehere eshte e thjeshte per te pranuar dhe kuptuar te verteten 
 Cdo te thote Krijues.
 Krijuesi eshte suprem, i Plotfuqishem, i Vetem dhe  i pakrijueshem. Nese Krijeusi do te krijohej, atehere nuk do te ishte me krijues, por do te quhej krijese, dhe pyetja dot e vazhdonte deri ne infinit, dhe kurre nuk do te mund te gjenim te verteten. Psh teoria e Evolucionit, eshte e deshtuar sepse pyetja vazhdon deri ne infinit, dhe pergjigje nuk mer. Evolucionistet i rendisin gjerat ne nje radhe te caktuar, duke treguar thjesht vetem nje perjudhe te limituar kohore, edhe pse ajo mudn te shtrihet( simbas tyre) ne miljarda vite. Pyetja perseri vazhdon: por para ketyre miljarda vitesh, kush i krijoi ato?  Ti si evolucionist mund te futesh perseri nje perjudhe tjeter kohe me miljarda vite, por perseri pyetja vazhdon dhe keshtu cikli ecen ne infinit. Perse? Sepse nuk pranohet  Krijuesi, i cili smund te krijohet. Kur ti arin te konceptosh dhe te pranosh se Krijuesi eshte i pakrijueshem, pyetja mer pergjigje. Nuk e di se sa mund te me kesh kuptuar ne kete sqarim apo konceptim qe une solla. Mos haro dy gjera, pa te cialt kurre nuk do te arrish te njohesh te verteten. C'do te thote krijese, dhe c'do te thote Krijues. Kur ti te maresh definicionin e plote per kuptuar thelbesisht keto dy fjale, atehere  gjithshka eshte fare e thjeshte.

----------

rag79 (04-10-2013)

----------


## Izadora

> Pershendetje!
> Kam nje pyetje qe ja bej vetes ,por nuk arrij te gjej pergjigje.
> 
> Duke ditur se gjithcka qe na rrethon eshte e krijuar,trasformuar,kombinuar...dhe kur nuk arrijme ta shpjegojme( per mungese te informacioneve apo kapaciteteve tona njerzore) e lidhim ate me dicka hyjnore..domethene e ka krijuar zoti.Deri ketu jam dakort.Zoti krijoj universin,asigje nuk del nga hici..te pakten deri sot keshtu mendojme.
> 
> 
> Pyetja ime eshte: Kush e krijoj ZOTIN ?


Zotin e krijuan njerzit , ne pamundesi per te shpjeguar sesi ndodhin fenomene/gjera te ndryshme , njeriu krijoi dicka te mbinatyrshme . 
Askush se ka pare apo prekur Zotin.

----------


## daniel00

> Zotin e krijuan njerzit , ne pamundesi per te shpjeguar sesi ndodhin fenomene/gjera te ndryshme , njeriu krijoi dicka te mbinatyrshme . 
> Askush se ka pare apo prekur Zotin.


E mbinatyrshmja ekziston tek perfeksioni i krijimit dhe gjithe ligjesite e tij .

Cfare do themi ? Qe nuk ka valle asnje konstante universi , qe nuk ka rregull dhe kompleksitet te jashtezakonshem ne te njejten kohe ? 

E kam thene diku pse njeriu mohon Zotin dhe po e citoj per sa te perket ty :  _faktet lidhen me rrafshin personal te jetes , si mund te besoje dikush qe ne jeten e vet s'mund te ktheje dot kurre mbrapa dhe te pendohet ? Ketu eshte thelbi i mohimit te çdo urdherimi te drejte te Zotit . S'eshte fjala aspak per mite te lashta por per jete te ditperditshme qe nese e sheh ne driten e ndergjegjies , eshte mizerabel . Ky eshte thelbi i mohimit , revolta ndaj ndergjegjies dhe natyres njerezore nga ajo kafsherore qe predikohet prej evolucionit dhe ateizmit ._

----------


## Elytony

> Pershendetje!
> Kam nje pyetje qe ja bej vetes ,por nuk arrij te gjej pergjigje.
> 
> Duke ditur se gjithcka qe na rrethon eshte e krijuar,trasformuar,kombinuar...dhe kur nuk arrijme ta shpjegojme( per mungese te informacioneve apo kapaciteteve tona njerzore) e lidhim ate me dicka hyjnore..domethene e ka krijuar zoti.Deri ketu jam dakort.Zoti krijoj universin,asigje nuk del nga hici..te pakten deri sot keshtu mendojme.
> 
> 
> Pyetja ime eshte: Kush e krijoj ZOTIN ?


1. Atë që e ndjej me shqisat e mia,nuk dyshoj në ekzistencën e tij. Kjo është e vërteta logjike,e pranuar,e gjithënjohur. Mirëpo,është evidente dukuria që kur në mesditë shkoj nëpër shkretëtirë,e më paraqitet qartë në sy një liqe i vogël,e kur të arrijë deri te ai shok vetëm rërë (zallë),sepse atë që kam parë ka qenë fatamorganë. Apo tek ne,kur është shumë nxehtë dhe në asfalt nga largësia shohim disa 'puse' me ujë por kur arrijmë,shohim asgjë pos asfalt. (Mashtrim i shqisës)

Allahu e përmend këtë dukuri:"E,veprat e atyre që nuk besuan janë si valët (rrezet e diellit) në një rrafshinë ku i etshmi mendon se është ujë derisa kur t'i afrohet nuk gjen asgjë..." [en-Nur,39]

E fus lugën në gotën me çaj dhe e shoh si të thyer,por nuk është e thyer,në realitet...(e dije se nuk ishte e thyer)

Magjistari nxjerr nga xhepi i tij 20 lepuj një nga një...(mendja mashtrohet,sepse 20 lepuj nuk i zë një xhep,as dy,as tre,as katër xhepat)

PARIM: Sendet,në të cilat shqisat gabojnë apo mashtrojnë,janë të kufizuara,të pakta dhe të njohura. Në këto sende bëjnë pjesë edhe veprat e magjistarëve të Faraonit,si edhe ajo që sot magjistarët e bëjnë në cirk.

2. Ekzistojnë gjëra që nuk i kemi parë e as nuk i kemi ndier,por besojmë thellë në ekzistimin e tyre,njëlloj sikur që besojmë thellë në ekzistimin e asaj që e shohim dhe e ndjejmë.
Jemi të bindur thellë në ekzistimin e Indisë dhe Brazilit ,e nuk i kemi vizituar asnjëherë. Besojmë se Leka i Madh ka pushtuar Persinë,ndërsa Velid ibn Abdul-Meliku e ka ngritur xhaminë emevite,por nuk kemi marrë pjesë në betejat e Lekës së Madh as që kemi qenë dëshmitarë të ngritjes së xhamisë Emevive. Prandaj,sendet në ekzistimin e të cilave besojmë por nuk i kemi parë,janë në numër më shumë sesa ato që i kemi parë (qytete,shtete,ngjarje historike...).

PARIMI: Ashtu siç arrihet deri te bindja e fortë përmes shqisave dhe vështrimit,po ashtu arrihet edhe përmes dëshmive të transmetuesve,në sinqeritetin e të cilëve besojmë përmes lajmëve të vërteta.

3. Shembulli i shpirtit dhe shqisave është sikur shembulli i njeriut të cilin sundimtari e ka burgosur në kështjellë,duke ia mbyllur të gjitha dyert dhe dritaret dhe duke mos i lënë asgjë,përveç disa vrimave të vogla - të çarave në muret e kështjellës,përmes të cilave shikon lumin që rrjedh në anën lindore,vrima nga e cila shihet kodra që gjendet në anën përendimore,vrima e cila shikon pallatin,i cili ngrihet në anën veriore dhe vrima nga e cila shikon fushën që shtrihet në anën jugore.

Burgu është shpirti,kështjella është trupi,ndërsa virmat janë shqisat. Shqisa e të pamurit mbikçyr botën e ngjyrave,shqisa e të dëgjuarit botën e ngjyrës,shqisa e të dëgjuarit botën e zërave,shqisa e shijimit botën e shijeve...etj.

Kur i burgosuri vështron përmes vrimës nga e cila shikon lumin,nuk e sheh të tërin,por vetëm një pjesë të tij. Unë nuk e shoh bubrrecin kur lëvizë në largësi prej tri miljesh edhe pse e di se burreci ekziston atje,as që i shoh bakteret dhe mikroorganizmat në gotën e ujit të pastër,edhe pse në gotë gjenden me miliona baktere.

Pastaj,ai bubrrec posedon zë,po unë nuk e dëgjojë,ose unë nuk e ndiej erën e sheqerit edhe pse bubrreci dhe miza e ndiejnë dhe vërsulen tek ai. 

-Madje,a nuk është e mundur që ndërmjet botës së ngjyrave,mbi të cilën vigjëlon syri,dhe botës së zërave mbi të cilën vigjëlon veshi,të ekzistojë një botë tjetër,të cilën në thelb nuk e njoh,sepse nuk posedoj shqisa për njohjen e saj?

- A nuk është e mundur që ndërmjet lumit e kodrës - në raport me të burgosurin e kështjellës - të ekzistojë një kopsht i madh të cilin ai as nuk e sheh as nuk e njeh,sepse nuk gjenë vrimë përmes së cilës do ta vështronte? Prandaj,a ka të drejtë që për shkak që nuk e sheh,ta mohoj ekzistimin e tij?


PARIMI: Nuk kemi të drejtë që ta mohojmë ekzistimin e diçaje për shkak se shqisat tona të kufizuara nuk e ndiejnë. (Nuk e përceptojnë)

4. Mungesën e shqisave e përmbush imagjinata,apo fantazia. Unë edhe pse nuk jam në gjendje ta shoh shtëpinë time nga Meka në Damask,jam në gjendje ta paraftyroj sikur e shoh.

A jam në gjendje të paraftyroj (imagjinoj) diç që me shqisa nuk e kam ndier?

Imagjinata sipas mendimit të psikologëve është dyllojëshe:

- Destruktive,siç ishte paraftyrimi i shtëpisë nga Meka në Damask.

- Kreative apo konstruktive,siç është imagjinata e poetëve,piktorëve,artistëve etj.

Në statujën e Mëzatit asirian me krahë në Muzeun e Parisit nuk ka asgjë të jashtëzakonshme,përveç që skulptori ka marr kokën e njeriut dhe e ka vendosur në trupin e mëzatit,e pastaj ia ka shtuar krahët e shpendit.

Poashtu shtaza e quditshme të cilën e ka paraftyruar Kazivi,si dhe fantazia e poetëve,sado thellë që kanë hyrë në fushën e metaforave,krahasimeve,metonimive dhe hiperbolave magjike,ato nuk dalin nga suazat e bashkimit të pjesëve - të shpërndara e të shkapërderdhura nga realiteti.

Ose,sikur të thelloheshim edhe më tepër në bashkimin e jashtëzakonshëm të këtyre (pjesëve nga realiteti),do të vërenim se edhe vet imagjinata është e pafuqishme t'i marrë me mend të gjitha ato sinteza. Përshembull,një pjesë nga bota e ngjyra dhe një pjesë nga bota e zërave dhe thuani: Se a ka kënduar ndonjë këngëtar melodi me aromë të pakëndshme,apo era përkatëse është e ngjyrës së kuqe,e pastaj,këtë fotografi ia paraqitni imagjinatës suaj dhe do të shihni se nuk jeni në gjendje që ta paraftyroni. Ne nuk jemi në gjendje të paraftyrojmë melodinë me aromë,e as erën e kuqe.


PARIMI: Imagjinata njerëzore është në gjendje ta përfshij vetëm atë deri te e cila kanë arritur shqisat.


Zoti, Krijuesi juaj të solli mjaftë argumente madje në veten tënde që t'a besosh Atë pra,

MOS I TEJKALO KUFIJTË!!


Paqe!

----------


## mia@

Pyetja ime eshte; A po krijon Zoti akoma apo u mjaftua me kaq?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mesia4ever

> Pyetja ime eshte: Kush e krijoj ZOTIN ?


Secilin krishter qe beson Biblen beson se Perendia eshte tashme i perjetshem. Perendia i Bibles nuk eshte sikur perendite pagane qe martohen e lindin dhjetera perendi te tjere. Kur te krishteret thone se Jezusi u lind nga virgjeresha Mari ata po nenkuptojne se Perendia vetem hyri ne boten tone, pra u misherua e jo se Jezusi filloi te ekzistoje prej atij momenti kur u lind ne kete bote.
Nese te duket e logjikshme qe Perendia te kete nje Krijues atehere kjo do te na dergonte ne 'krijime Perendish' deri ne infinit gje qe do te dilte e pa logjikshme. Kush krijoi Perendine? 'Perendine krijoi nje Perendi tjeter', po kete Perendi kush e krijoi?! Nje tjeter Perendi tjeter etj. etj pra deri ne infinit.. Bibla le te kuptoje se Perendia ekzistonte nga perjetesia dhe nuk ka krijuar zotera tjere, perpos engjuj, njerez, galaksi, planete etj. Te krishteret e pranojne se Perendia ka ekzistuar gjithmone dhe kjo duhet te jete e logjikshme per secilin besimtar qe beson ne Krijuesin. Perendia ekzistonte nga perjetesia.

----------


## JuliusB

Edhe une mendoj se zoti nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse sajese e njerezimit per te krijuar nje ide mbi ate qe nuk arrin ta kuptoje. ( Edhe pse do te deshiroja shume qe te ekzistonte nje zot i cili eshte i drejte dhe rregullon gjithcka, por nuk mendoj se ekziston dicka e tille.) Tani pervec pyetjes tende dua te shtroj dhe une nje pyetje per besimtaret.
Besimtareve : Ju thoni se zoti krijoi gjithcka ne 6 dite . Pra ai krijoi gjithcka qe na rrethon. Dua te di pse dreqin e krijoi ai te keqen si koncept ? Gjithashtu ju thoni se une jam nje krijese e Zotit. Pra ai me krijoi mua me te gjitha vecorite e mia. Ai mund te me kete bere te mire , te keq, te bardhe te zi apo ku di une.... ne rastin tim une qellova (apo ai me krijoi si thoni ju) dyshues e qe nuk beson ne egzistencen e zotit. Hitleri qelloi gjeni i lige. Karakteristika ime prej dyshuesi eshte mekat, ligesia e Hitlerit nje mekat akoma me i madh. Tani pse dreqin duhet te quhem une mekatar kur te keqen brenda meje nuk e krijova une por ajo gjendej tek mua qe ne fillim te krijimit tim? Pra pse duhet te na ndeshkoje krijuesi yne per dicka qe nuk e kemi bere ne si individe por per dicka qe na e "instaloi" ai? A nuk duhet te kryeje ai nje lloj vetndeshkimi ne vend qe te na ndeshkoje ne "mekatareve" ? A nuk e shpiku zoti "mekatin" meqe eshte krijuesi i cdo gjeje ? 
Ps. Ju do thoni se zoti na ka thene qe duhet te mposhtim te keqen po cte bej un qe nuk mundem sepse jam i dobet. Cte bej une se ai mua me ka krijuar te dobet? He si me thoni ? Esht faji im?

----------


## daniel00

O Mesia4ever , a nuk te ka mjaftuar se sa pallavra te ka keputur kjo e lartpermendura neper tema sa ja jep kenaqsine qe te bej interesanten ? A nuk e sheh cektesine e argumenteve te njerezve qe rrojne veç me hipokrizi qe as vete nuk i besojne por vetem e vetem per te mohuar Zotin i cili eshte mbi gjithçka keta lloj njerezish na flasin per romeo e zhuljeta , per romanca e per balada . 

A nuk e di se nuk jane njerezit qe sjellin ne besim por fuqia e Perendise ? Bibla thote qe Perendia i njeh te vetet , dhe kush e ka kerkuar Zotin , nuk ka ngelur pa pergjigje e ai qe ka trokitur i eshte hapur . Keshtu qe nese ke nge per bashkebisedime femerore besoj se ka mjaft qe Perendine e duan dhe e adhurojne , e sa per keto qe sillen verdalle neper tema dihet qe sillen veç per te perulur besimtare dhe per te ngritur veten , e pastaj te qeshin e te kenaqen. Te qeshura trashamane fallco chatistesh qe rrine duke postuar nate dite nga dy rreshta deri ne mijra here njesoj.  Le te qeshim qe te besojme se jemi te lumtur  :pa dhembe:  

Kam pershtypjen qe do te vazhdosh avazin tend, por besoj se t'u be e qarte qe e hedh margaritarin ne lluce, Bekime !

----------


## Kanina

> Pershendetje!
> Kam nje pyetje qe ja bej vetes ,por nuk arrij te gjej pergjigje.
> 
> Duke ditur se gjithcka qe na rrethon eshte e krijuar,trasformuar,kombinuar...dhe kur nuk arrijme ta shpjegojme( per mungese te informacioneve apo kapaciteteve tona njerzore) e lidhim ate me dicka hyjnore..domethene e ka krijuar zoti.Deri ketu jam dakort.Zoti krijoj universin,asigje nuk del nga hici..te pakten deri sot keshtu mendojme.
> 
> 
> Pyetja ime eshte: Kush e krijoj ZOTIN ?


kane mijera vjete qe njerezimi do ti pergjigjet kesaj pyetjeje por cuq cuq deri tani nuk ka gjetur nje pergjigje bindese. keshtu qe deri tani mbetet vetem ceshtje besimi ti e beson apo nuk e beson apo beson dicka tjeter qe eshte ne kudnershtim me te parat. pra mbetet personale per cdo njeri dhe sejcili krijon idene e vete mbi zotin dhe universin. feja e shikon zotin si dicka qe thjesht ka ekzsittuar gjithmone ne kohe dhe hapsire nuk ka fillim dhe fund ne asnje aspekt dhe fuqit e tija jane pa kufij. ka te tjere qe nuk besojne ne zot ateistet psh,  ka shume forma te tjera besimesh apo mosbesimesh(i cili eshte besim ne vetevete) por te gjitha mbeten besime pa nje shpjegim llogjik me baze rregullash dhe ligjesh. 
  personalisht mendoj se zoti ekziston por forma e tije nuk eshte ajo qe konceptojme ne menyren klasike apo koncepti klasik i tije eshte pak i gabuar por jo shume ndryshe nga sa une e mendoj. une thjesht mendoj se zoti eshte vete bota ne te cilen ne jetojme, ajo qe shohim dhe nuk shohim ne te gjithe tertesine dhe kompleksitetin e vete, perfshire dhe ne vete me boten tone te jashtme dhe te brendeshme. te besosh ne zot nuk do te thote gje tjeter vecese te jesh ne harmoni me boten me universin dhe normal dhe ate tonen te brendshme si pjes e jona por dhe e gjithesis. per te pasur nje shendet te mire  nga ana fizike ne duhet te ruajme disa ekuilibra dhe parametra fiziologjik metabolik etj etj te cilat duhette jene ne harmoni ose ne ekuiliber ne aspektin e brendshem te trupit tone fizik por edhe ne lidhje me boten e jashtme natyrore dhe fizike(ngrohte ftohte, lagesht thate,ndotje paster etj) me tecilen ne japim e marin ne cdo moment te jetes tone. po keshtu edhe ana shpirterore dhe/ose psikologjike duhet te jete ne harmoni me boten tone te jashtme dhe po ashtu dhe  me vetveten ne cfare menyre une sdi te jap nje sqarim te sakte por mendoj se nje lidhje ka dhe en ekte aspekt me boten dhe me universin. dy bote(e brendshme dhe e jashtme) qe ndikojne shume njera tjetren. neve jemi pasqyrim e botes jashte ne jemi te bere njelloj si bota jashte psh nga ana  fizikie ndryshime eshte vetem ne aparenc se ne shohim forma te ndryshme fizike dhe na duket sikur jane ndryshe por tani e dime se ne thelb te pakten nga ana fizike jem te perbere dhe funksionojm nga e njejta materie dhe nga te njejtat ligje si bota jashte nesh. kjo mua me ben te besoj se bota jashte ne njefare menyre edhe jeton apo ka nje lloj shpirti dhe emocione si edhe ne pasi ne jami pasqyre e saj sic edhe vete fete e ndryshme thone zoti na beri sipas shembelltyres se vete. 
tani problemi mbetet kush eberi boten apo zotin bashke me ne. ndoshta ceshtja eshte e thjeshte nese ka nate ka dhe dite nesa ka mire ka dhe keq dmth bota ka gjithmone te kunderten e vete. cdo gje ekziston, bashkekziton dhe bashkevepron me te kunderten e vete me te cilen mere dhe kuptim(ckuptim do kish e embla pa te hidhuren!! ckuptim do kish dita pa naten!!) edhe ekzistenca ka te kunderten e vete qe plotesohen dhe i japin kuptim njera tjetres. ne kete rast e kudnerta eshte ajo qe ne e quajme hici e cili eshtevetem nje koncept abtrakt pasi skemi nje ide te qarte per te. keshtu mendoj une bota vete ekziston sepse perderi sa hici meret si i mireqene atehere duhet te meret si e mireqene dhe ekzistenca apo bota apo zoti apo cfaredo qe ta quajme. kjo ishte ideja ime me pak fjale. ti tani do te duhet te krijosh apo te zgjedhesh idene tende te cilen ti do ta besosh.

----------


## JuliusB

> O Mesia4ever , a nuk te ka mjaftuar se sa pallavra te ka keputur kjo e lartpermendura neper tema sa ja jep kenaqsine qe te bej interesanten ? A nuk e sheh cektesine e argumenteve te njerezve qe rrojne veç me hipokrizi qe as vete nuk i besojne por vetem e vetem per te mohuar Zotin i cili eshte mbi gjithçka keta lloj njerezish na flasin per romeo e zhuljeta , per romanca e per balada . 
> 
> A nuk e di se nuk jane njerezit qe sjellin ne besim por fuqia e Perendise ? Bibla thote qe Perendia i njeh te vetet , dhe kush e ka kerkuar Zotin , nuk ka ngelur pa pergjigje e ai qe ka trokitur i eshte hapur . Keshtu qe nese ke nge per bashkebisedime femerore besoj se ka mjaft qe Perendine e duan dhe e adhurojne , e sa per keto qe sillen verdalle neper tema dihet qe sillen veç per te perulur besimtare dhe per te ngritur veten , e pastaj te qeshin e te kenaqen. Te qeshura trashamane fallco chatistesh qe rrine duke postuar nate dite nga dy rreshta deri ne mijra here njesoj.  Le te qeshim qe te besojme se jemi te lumtur  
> 
> Kam pershtypjen qe do te vazhdosh avazin tend, por besoj se t'u be e qarte qe e hedh margaritarin ne lluce, Bekime !


O daniel nuk kam asgje kunder teje apo besimit tend. Por pse shan ? A nuk ka thene Jezusi ta hedhe gurin i pari ai qe nuk eshte mekatar ? A nuk je ti mekatar ?

----------

